# Shipmate alcohol stoves....



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The boat I am purchasing has an older "Shipmate Alcohol Stove" that utilizes a pressure cannister.

Does anybody have any experience with these?
Are they in general safe to use, or should we consider chucking it and installing a new stove?

Any thoughts will be appreciated!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I own an old Pearson with the original Homestead alcohol stove in it. I used it a couple of times. It was very nostalgic, taking me back to my days as a youth when we camped out cooking on venerable Coleman stoves. Back then I had Coleman stove, Coleman lanterns, Coleman heater... You never forget that smell. Or the momentary panic when the vaporization faulters and flaming alcohol squirts out. Those were the days...!

But I digress... 

After a few of attempts at using the Homestead and trying to "tune it up" I bought a small propane camp stove that we now set up on top of the Homestead. Much hotter, much easier, much faster and, yes, I''d say safer too. Afterall, we unscrew the propane after each use, and the disposable tanks don''t last long enough to rust thru.

Another propane appliance that I would recommend is the Magma Stove/Grill. It''s strickly an outside toy; but it frees up space in the galley, keeps the heat outside and it''s a great grill for kabobs, fish, steaks, etc.

Alcohol stoves were great in their day, but for me that day has passed. 

Wesley Bailey
P30 Pilgrim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If it''s like the one i had on my older boat when i got it i say cuck it, ever time i thought i had that thing working right it let me down , u can pick up a good stove for about 300.00 give or take and when your out there it''s worth it belive me good luck on it


----------



## jnfrey (Jan 28, 2001)

i used to have an alchohol stove that you didn''t pump. they''re sold now for about $250 at marine stores in one burner and two burner models and they work just fine. much safer than propane, they don''t explode, they don''t poison you with vapors.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have an old alcohol two burner in my 1969 Coronado 25, pressurized cannister like yours. I''ve been living aboard for about three months now. After I cleaned it up a bit, it has been just fine. It''s how I cook. I didn''t like it at first. But once I really learned how to use it, I have no problems with it. I''m going to keep using it. Two liters of fuel last a very long time. Keep it. Save the money for something else.


----------



## NickArgento (Nov 12, 2007)

*Shipmate alcohol stove*

I am buyng a Southern Cross 31 with a Shipmate alcohol stove. It would be useful to learn the proper way to use it, everyone seems to recommend trading it.


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

a Shipmate stove was the premier brand and is very well made. If you can live with alcohol _and you learn to do it_, it will be fine.

As an alternative to trading it, you may want to consider converting it to gas. See:

http://www.tauntonstove.com/services.html


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nick-

Welcome to sailnet. 

Are you aware that the thread you've responded to is over six years old...and as such, should probably have been left for dead. Reviving old threads is considered bad net etiquette...so please avoid doing it in the future. 

BTW, one reason many people have gotten rid of pressurized alcohol stoves is how dangerous they can be. A non-pressurized Origo or a LPG setup would serve you far better IMHO. Also, alcohol is one of the most expensive fuels, in terms of heating capacity per dollar, and if you're planning on doing anything longer term in duration, you'll probably be far happier with an LPG solution. 

That said, if you do go with upgrading to LPG, you really should install a propane sniffer.


----------



## ohDark30 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a two burner with oven shipmate alcohol stove. I love it. I don't use the stove but the burner portion is great. Heats well and it's never failed me. I agree with one of the other contributors. Use the money elsewhere. I'm certain you'll find something on a boat that requires money 

Oh, since it seems to be the going trend. I'll tell you what I sail. 1974 Hughes 38.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I have an old Kenyon pressurized alcohol/electric stove that works perfectly. Can't think of any reason to change it. I replaced one worn out burner and the pump but other than that it's a reliable unit.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

The problem with alcohol is that it burns with no color. In my younger days I raced go-carts that used methanol for fuel. Once when we were trying to quickly repair a cracked frame with a welder some fuel got slopped on the pickup bed the cart was on and a spark from the welding process lit the fuel. We could tell it was burning because the paint was wrinkling and turning brown just I front of the flame. Nothing that will make fire is 100% safe but by using prudent procedures the likelihood of having a problem is greatly reduced.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Actually it denatured ethanol/ stove alcohol burns with a blue flame and when the air is properly adjusted the flame tips are slightly yellow/orange not clear and methanol is just alcohol made from wood/celulose instead of ethanol made from organic sugars


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Also this may be the record for reviving an old thread it was from 2000


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

One reason I like alcohol as a fuel (for the stove) is that it's extinguishable with water. Propane, IMO, is just too darned dangerous for a boat, being heavier than air. Probably the best option for a stove would be a fuel oil/kero/diesel unit. One thing about the pressurized alcohol stoves is that they do use quite a lot of fuel. Bet I go through a gallon every 10 days or so when living aboard.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Fun to have this old thread revived. For the sake of those who might be researching the topic, I'll add my experience. Our previous boat came with a Kenyon pressurized alcohol stove/oven. We used it for years cruising the upper Great Lakes, and never had a serious problem. The only downside of alcohol is the low energy-density of the fuel. Couple this with the fact that it is liquid, means it takes up a lot of space to store the fuel. But we easily cruised for up to eight weeks at a time, anchoring out all the time, and cooking three meals a day for two people. Used about a 4 litres (~1 gallon) per week. 

Like anything, there is a skill to using one properly, but they are certainly no more dangerous than many other things on a typical cruising boat. Just learn how to prime the burners properly, and watch that they don't blow out. No big deal.

Our new (old) boat came with a propane system, and I am very happy with it. But if I had a functioning pressure alcohol stove, and wasn't planning to sail over the horizon, I'd certainly keep it.


----------



## Johnniegee (Oct 13, 2014)

Geez I was learning about stoves And just do not see bad etiquette what I see is good information Old or not


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't take it seriously we joke about stuff like that all the time I just forgot the Smiley's last time:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## HighestVantage (Apr 21, 2015)

ohDark30 said:


> I have a two burner with oven shipmate alcohol stove. I love it. I don't use the stove but the burner portion is great. Heats well and it's never failed me. I agree with one of the other contributors. Use the money elsewhere. I'm certain you'll find something on a boat that requires money
> 
> Oh, since it seems to be the going trend. I'll tell you what I sail. 1974 Hughes 38.


Good to see a newer post on this thread! I have an old two burner shipmate with an oven. I was wondering if anyone knows where I could get new burners for these, or some way to maybe contact the company. I have found the Shipmate Stove company webpage but they are not affiliated to Richmond Ring Company Inc. who i think is who made the stove. So I'm a little confused.

So a bit on the problem I'm having with it and am determined to get through... I got a new tank which I raise to 12ish PSI. When I prime the burner it won't stay lit though, almost as if there is a blockage and not enough alcohol can come out at once to maintain a flame.

Any ideas? More information? Thanks!

I sail a Jason 35.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Reviving an old thread is fine as long as you are building on the info in the tread and asking something new. But responding to a question asked years ago is useless.

As to stoves, I have many years of experience with pressurized alcohol, unpressurized alcohol and now propane. Propane is by far the most convenient, but it demands a proper installation and careful maintenance. An unpressurized alcohol stove like an Origo is a BIG improvement over an older pressurized stove. Safer, more convenient, and more reliable. It's a no-brainer to replace a pressurized stove with one. And yes, alcohol has a low energy density, but the claims that the flame is "colder" or that it takes longer to boil water are just not true. Just look at the BTU ratings for an Origo compared to the typical propane stove burner.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

HighestVantage said:


> Good to see a newer post on this thread! I have an old two burner shipmate with an oven. I was wondering if anyone knows where I could get new burners for these, or some way to maybe contact the company. I have found the Shipmate Stove company webpage but they are not affiliated to Richmond Ring Company Inc. who i think is who made the stove. So I'm a little confused.
> 
> So a bit on the problem I'm having with it and am determined to get through... I got a new tank which I raise to 12ish PSI. When I prime the burner it won't stay lit though, almost as if there is a blockage and not enough alcohol can come out at once to maintain a flame.
> 
> ...


I have a Shipmate heater in need of a new burner. The cleaning needle function is broken and it is hard to get it to burn cleanly. There are some very similar burners for replacements if you search around. Kero burners are actually still pretty popular in other parts of the world. Replacement burners are not cheap, $80 is about the cheapest but worth it to renew the unit.Primus Stove Regulating Burner Taylors Stove Optimus Stove Kerosene Stove Marine | eBay


----------

